# Anemic pregnant goat



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What do I do about an anemic pregnant goat? Both my girls had pale eye membranes. I wormed them with Molly's Herbal wormer. Tessie's much better now, but Helen's membranes are only slightly pinker and she still seems off-color. What should I do?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Worm them with a real dewormer. Herbal wormers really only work if the goats don't have worms in the first place. And even then they are just a preventative. Imo. 
I would give them both a combo of safeguard and ivermectin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Worm them with a real dewormer. Herbal wormers really only work if the goats don't have worms in the first place.


 I agree....get a wormer... that is going to kill the worms now...treat 7 to 10 days later...the herbal kind... isn't effective and just makes them.... immuned .... to nip it in the bud... you will have to get a normal wormer ....to take care of it ...before they are consumed.....

You can get a fecal done... so you know for sure what they have.... :wink:


----------

